# Demand for Cisco certified Network Engineers in Australia



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for visa 189. I would like to know how is the demand for Cisco certified network engineers( R&S , Security ) in Australia. Searched Seek for the same but, most of the adds are repeated. 

Can senior members of this forum or people from similar profession help me with the current situation and also does local experience is considered while we apply for the Job.


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi

I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).

Agent told me that you fall under 190 sub class and can get visa if you get 7 bands each. 

I fall under the category of Network Administrator and is showing "Limited" in 2013-2014 ACT occupation list. 

Please guide me if this will be right time to apply for the PR since I only have a valid 2 years of experience.


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit

I am a network engineer with 16 years of Experience. I did the whole process myself. You can apply for 189 visa, I got the 189 visa itself, I am now planning to move to Aussie in another 4 months Insha Allah.

You may apply with ACS code 263111 " Network and Systems Engineer"

As far as job opening are concerned I found many job opening there. My friend is sydney and he said once you are there you can find jobs easily.

BR

Trends


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Trends,

i went to an agent he said 3 years valid expereince is required and i have 3 years experience but i dont have valid documents for 1st year. Can i apply for a state sponsorship or 2 years experience will work? I am not sure what to do 

Regards,

Sumit


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Sumit

It depends upon the points you have.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Hi Trends,
> 
> i went to an agent he said 3 years valid expereince is required and i have 3 years experience but i dont have valid documents for 1st year. Can i apply for a state sponsorship or 2 years experience will work? I am not sure what to do
> 
> ...


What are the documents you have for the first year?


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

Relieving letter . I dont have form 16.


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

Anonymous1201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa 189. I would like to know how is the demand for Cisco certified network engineers( R&S , Security ) in Australia. Searched Seek for the same but, most of the adds are repeated.
> 
> Can senior members of this forum or people from similar profession help me with the current situation and also does local experience is considered while we apply for the Job.


Hi, 

I am a network engineer currently working in Melbourne, did my bachelors in Computer Network Engineering from Melbourne. 
I would like to say that the Job market is good here for Cisco, however what I have experienced is that the employer would really look for the specific technology you can look after like Checkpoint, F5 etc. 
Myself, I am working with Wireless technologies which is my main role but I also look for R&S and Infra. 

Btw if will be good if you get residency and then apply, even though there might be a bit of struggle at the start (everyone goes through this stage), I am sure every professional people will get a job 
Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

tikna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a network engineer currently working in Melbourne, did my bachelors in Computer Network Engineering from Melbourne.
> I would like to say that the Job market is good here for Cisco, however what I have experienced is that the employer would really look for the specific technology you can look after like Checkpoint, F5 etc.
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for the response..


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

tikna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a network engineer currently working in Melbourne, did my bachelors in Computer Network Engineering from Melbourne.
> I would like to say that the Job market is good here for Cisco, however what I have experienced is that the employer would really look for the specific technology you can look after like Checkpoint, F5 etc.
> ...


Hi Tikna, 

Once we reach there can we just rely on Seek or are there agencies that can get us jobs?
Also you mentioned you work on Wireless Technologies what exactly do you mean? Did you mean Wifi Wireless or Mobile Wireless?

Please guide.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Hey Sumit, 

How did things go for you mate?

Rest can someone please guide about the job market there and things to do and not do to get a job?

Please Please help.


----------



## dilipnandyal (Sep 28, 2015)

*cisco voice opening in australia*

HI I am currently working for cisco presales voice (7+ years exp)and worked on supportting Cisco CUCM,UCCX products...i wanted to apply for Australia PR and i am eligible for it. Now my concern is job prospects for cisco voice...pls help me in this asap is it possible to get jobs for cisco voice?
appreciate your quick reply on this


----------



## rts (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

If anyone out here has information on IT Networking job hunting experience, please share.
How's the demand in Melbourne and Sydney? I am planning to go to Melbourne.

Cheers!


----------

